# Haven't seen this one before . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This looks cool depending on the cost ~ I might snatch one instead of restoring my old style wood mizer grinder if it's reasonable. Looks like it shouldn't cost too much. If it's around $500 I think it's a nor brainer since that's close to what it would cost to rebuild mine.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Haha - this looks like the best one I've seen.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

You always find something nifty to share with us. Thanks TT:thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

They need to rename it the Binford 5000.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> They need to rename it the Binford 5000.


I had to look that one up. Funny.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> This looks cool depending on the cost ~ If it's around $500


Talked to the rep at Logosol this a.m. He said $1080 and I said dern. He said "how much were you thinking it would be?" He wasn't being smart he was a cool guy I could tell right off. 

I said "Maybe 550 to 750." He says "Naw can't let it go for that." I says "What can you let it go for?" He says "950". 

At least they haggle. We got to talking and I told him about our milling section here and he got on and looked it over while we were on the phone. He complimented our level of activity here espceially for a woodworking site. 

I told him to send me one gratis for review and I would probably be able to sell a few. He didn't bite. Still I'm thinking I like that grinder better than most I have seen, and definitely better than any in the price range.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Talked to the rep at Logosol this a.m. He said $1080 and I said dern. He said "how much were you thinking it would be?" He wasn't being smart he was a cool guy I could tell right off.
> I said "Maybe 550 to 750." He says "Naw can't let it go for that." I says "What can you let it go for?" He says "950".
> I told him to send me one gratis for review and I would probably be able to sell a few. He didn't bite.


A man after my own heart, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TexasTimbers*  
_Talked to the rep at Logosol this a.m. He said $1080 and I said dern. He said "how much were you thinking it would be?" He wasn't being smart he was a cool guy I could tell right off. _
_I said "Maybe 550 to 750." He says "Naw can't let it go for that." I says "What can you let it go for?" He says "950". _
_I told him to send me one gratis for review and I would probably be able to sell a few. He didn't bite._

A man after my own heart, it never hurts to ask.


All they can do is say no. :no::yes:

Junkhound


----------

